# *Bowing In* Greetings.



## Sanchin-J (Jan 20, 2008)

I'd like to take a moment to introduce myself, my name is Jeremy also known as Sanchin-J on the boards. I'm a long time martial arts enthusiast and a big fan of the mixed martial arts in general. I stumbled across the site while researching another art and decided to offer my reflections and opinions on the boards as I believe they may be of some value. 

*A little about me:
*Most of my martial art experience comes from dabbling which many will frown upon but some may actually respect. I'm an ex-United States Army, Ranger with a background in Law Enforcement and Executive Protection. Over the years I've found it in my best interest to keep an open mind and to observe many different martial arts as they all can offer valuable tools in self defense. Recently, I've decided to get back into martial arts on a physical level in hopes of settling in and perhaps one day opening up my own school. Currently, I'm reluctantly and currently the stay at home parent in our household, taking care of my 2 year old daughter and 5 year old son until they can both start school.

*Some of the different styles I've studied:*

1. Bujinkan Taijujutsu formerly known as Bujinkan Ninjutsu.
This was by far the most interesting art I studied having started classes back when I was a boy in the middle school, I trained in this art for about 5 years before the dojo I had been training at closed down due to the instructor relocating out of state. When my training was prematurely ended, I was made aware of a karate class being offered through our high school which was where I first was introduced to Sanchin-Ryu. 

2. Sanchin-Ryu (Okinawan Karate).
Sanchin-Ryu Karate was quite different from what I was used to but did in fact offer insight into a few things. Any time one switches styles you can expect to feel somewhat out of place and disorientated but after awhile I began to understand how the system worked and before I knew it I was donning a green belt and was ready to test for purple. Unfortunately, my training had to abruptly end due to my enlistment in the U.S Army, and once I finished up my High School I was shipped out. 

3. Aikido, Judo and Jujitsu.
While I was in the Army, we learned your basic military self defense which at least in the Army isn't much. They teach you just enough to give you some small chance of defeating an opponent in hand to hand, but let's face it, unless you continuously train and improve upon those skills, they are nearly useless against someone far more disciplined in their art. Anyhow, while I was on post, I met a small group of soldiers who had come together to train and I was invited to train with them. We had probably 14 different people, 3 of which had reached a skill level in their respective art which allowed them the opportunity to instruct. So, rather than focus on one art, we trained in all 3 twice a week.  Sadly, because we weren't an official dojo there was no way to promote anyone officially, but the learning experience was worth every ounce of blood, sweat and tears none the less. 

4. Kendo.
Kendo is something I've privately been practicing for years, I've always had a fascination for the Japanese arts of the sword, and have researched and collected a pretty vast collection of training materials and aids throughout my life. I do not practice Kendo in a traditional sense, I have no desire to adorn myself in padding and enter myself into competition, I prefer to use my training for a more "spiritual" experience and it so happens that I do receive that while I train. 


*My goals as a student in the martial arts:
*First you have to understand my mind set before you can truly appreciate my goals. I believe that every martial art offers something to the world, and that we as martial arts students have a responsibility to open our minds to this fact. While every style has a "traditional" way of doing things, it would be a tragedy to see additional knowledge of other arts and techniques discarded because of it. I believe that a true martial arts student must remain an open vessel to all knowledge and that by pursuing that knowledge you gain a more full and better understanding of not only the martial arts but of the world. 

My personal goals consist of continuation on learning about other martial arts and studying them to some degree, however I do plan on settling back into Sanchin-Ryu as my main focus. It really boils down to wanting to reach a point where I am qualified to teach in the art and to do so. In ways, I do fancy the idea of starting my own Sanchin-Ryu dojo at some point, I'd like to attempt to help expand on the current system using what I and others have learned. I'm sure I'll get some grief for saying that, but I think it would truly be a travesty not to continue to expand upon one's knowledge and understanding. Let's just hope CGM Dearman has a similar mindset and will allow it.

Anyhow, that's basically all I have for now on the whole introduction thing, I'm assuming I'll probably end up getting asked this so I'll just say it right now. No, I do not currently hold a black belt in any of the above mentioned styles. With what I've learned and practice I have no doubt I could probably obtain a black belt but until recently I found no real need or desire to bother with it. I've proven this time and time again using the knowledge I already have and technique I continue to train with. My techniques and training have in the past taken on a much more global approach and have served me well as a Soldier, Police Officer, and Bodyguard. 

Because my goals and desires have changed, I have no choice but to make belt ranking a plausible goal as I plan on focussing on one style from here on out so that I can reach a degree of mastery to be qualified to teach what I've learned to others while I continue to learn myself. 

I don't necessarily like the emphasis placed upon a belt ranking system because ultimately what degree of skill your at, boils down to the student's self discipline, knowledge, commitment and a variety of other factors that are sometimes overlooked in the promotion process. Knowing how to throw a punch, land a round house kick, or throw someone doesn't mean you've perfected it, it simply means you have a basic knowledge of it.

Here's my take on "Mastery."
True mastery is defined as being committed to the pursuit of mastery. You have learned much and you are passing that knowledge on, but your mind still holds a place for new knowledge and understanding. In the end, we are all still students in an ever changing world of knowledge.


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello & welcome to the group!

AoG


----------



## Kacey (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome, and thanks for the great intro - I look forward to future posts.  :asian:


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

I gotta ask, Tab wearer or Bearer?


----------



## Sanchin-J (Jan 20, 2008)

Wearer for the most part, I was attached to the 101st 3/502 INF division in Fort Campbell, KY as an 11 Bravo cross-trained as an 11 Hotel. Our Top was very keen on making sure each of us was Airborne, Air Assault, and Ranger qualified as he was himself. I have a good amount of pride for those accomplishments, the Ranger training being the highest on that list.  I've been out for about 10 years now but you never forget.

"Rangers lead the way!"


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 20, 2008)

Sanchin-J said:


> Wearer for the most part, I was attached to the 101st 3/502 INF division in Fort Campbell, KY as an 11 Bravo cross-trained as an 11 Hotel. Our Top was very keen on making sure each of us was Airborne, Air Assault, and Ranger qualified as he was himself. I have a good amount of pride for those accomplishments, the Ranger training being the highest on that list.  I've been out for about 10 years now but you never forget.
> 
> "Rangers lead the way!"


Wearer her as well.  I spent some time at Campbell too and have been out for about 10 years as well.  We'll have to trade names and see if we know any of the same people.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome and looking forward to your input.


----------



## Sanchin-J (Jan 20, 2008)

SFC JeffJ said:


> Wearer her as well.  I spent some time at Campbell too and have been out for about 10 years as well.  We'll have to trade names and see if we know any of the same people.



Hehe, I'm not sure I can remember many names from back then short of people in my unit but we can try. I've got a terrible memory when it comes to names, although faces are something I never seem to forget.  I remember Cat West clear as a bell though, which was nearly right outside of one of our gates and was a haunt for most of us on the weekends.


----------



## Sanchin-J (Jan 20, 2008)

Thank you all for a nice warm welcome, I was actually quite fascinated to find this board and certainly am looking forward to in depth discussions with each of you regarding the martial arts.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome aboard, Jeremy.  From an old Marine, thank you for your service.


----------



## morph4me (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello Jeremy and welcome to MT. Looking forward to your contributions.


----------



## arnisador (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome! Thanks for sharing your experiences!


----------



## stone_dragone (Jan 20, 2008)

Greetings and welcome to MT!


----------



## Drac (Jan 20, 2008)

Greetings and Welcome to MT....


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 20, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MartialTalk ... enjoy!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 20, 2008)

WHAT!!!   No CMA!?!?!?!? :uhyeah: 

Welcome to MT, looking forward to reading more of your posts :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 20, 2008)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT, Jeremy.


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to MT

B


----------



## Steel Tiger (Jan 21, 2008)

Hello and welcome to MT.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Jan 21, 2008)

Welcome to the forum
you have an interesting background in the arts and I look forward to reading your thoughts in the future


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome to MT :wavey:


----------

